# Chihuahua's with dog friends of a different breed...



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm just curious to see people who have chihuahua's that are friends with other types of dog breeds...

Fernando's best friend ever has to be my other dog who is an APBT named Maryjane. They are the most unlikely pair, but since the first day I brought him home they have been pretty inseparable. Even when I board them while on vacation...when I get back before he even pays any attention to me or my husband he showers her with kisses wagging his tail the whole time. 








Just taking a nap together...this was taken recently with my cell phone...








I think before I took this picture they were conspiring to get into some trouble...hehe








Checking out the neighborhood together...ya know, keeping an eye on things...








Catching some zzzzzzz's and dreaming about puppy stuff...








My two fave puppy faces...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh.My.Gosh. 
Those have to be the *cutest* pictures I've ever seen!!! 
I wish I had similar pics to share, but any animal Britney sees, she is ready to run after and Butter just, hates everyone.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I love those pics!
They are a right little double act by the looks of things.
So cute and lovely to see. x

Oh the one with them staring out the window together, is my fav.
Is that a baseball bat that Fernando has his paw on too?, like dont mess with us.
Dont worry mum we have the place secured! LOL


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG they are so cute together! You must be very proud of them.
We dont have any doggy friends but there are a couple we see regularly on walks that are favourites. Hannah is more of a polite sniff girl but Adam adores other dogs.
At the mo he has a total love affair going on with a border collie, and a sweet old lady staff called Jess who frequently resorts to grumping and growling at him as he just WONT LEAVE HER ALONE!!(apparrently there is such a thing a too many chi kisses!!).


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Those pictures are soooooooooo cute!:love7:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great duo !

I love watching Chi's with big dogs.
The happiest day in Mateo's young life was the day we brought Stella,
a 50 pound mix bread, home from the pound. They were glued to each other
until we brought home Lola ( now Mateo spreads his time between his TWO 
girlfriends)

Mateo with Stella









Of course Lola is crazy about Stella too, and Stella is very mothering to her.
I'm not sure that Stella isn't conviced that she's just ( a very large ) Chi herself !

Lola with Stella


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

omg how cute is that! Awww, so sweet and adorable  Yoshi isn't really friends with any dog, even her sister chi let alone another breed lol. She used to have a doggy friend that was a mini schnauzer, he belonged to an ex though so they don't see each other any more


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG!!! Those are beautiful pictures and you need to put those in a photo contest or something. You can sure tell that they are attached to eachother with a firm bond. Love those pics! Beautiful APBT you have there....


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

LittleHead said:


> Oh.My.Gosh.
> Those have to be the *cutest* pictures I've ever seen!!!
> I wish I had similar pics to share, but any animal Britney sees, she is ready to run after and Butter just, hates everyone.


Yep! great pics! I've got some of Bu like that with a golden retriever and a husky mix but they are stored on discs.

Also Ernie boy loves my Charlene who is a miniature poodle.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is so cute. It is awesome that those two get along so well ^^.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Very cute pics! Keep 'em coming folks, I love seeing multiple breeds together!

My fairly odd pair...


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

And some with our families chihuahuas...




























And other species too, here's our sibe with one of our guinea pigs!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> I love those pics!
> They are a right little double act by the looks of things.
> So cute and lovely to see. x
> 
> ...


Yeah it is the baseball bat we use to jam the door even though it's locked...but my husband commented on that, too...He said it looked like Fernando was ready for action...lol...They are quite the security system though...if anyone comes near the house Fernando hears it before Maryjane....and as soon as he starts barking MaryJane is there as back up. 

And gawd forbid Fernando whines or whimpers she is there in about half a second to make sure he is ok...but he is usually just whining because he can't reach something or his ball went under something and his arms are too short to get it...so she will get it for him...lol


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

jazzman said:


> What a great duo !
> 
> I love watching Chi's with big dogs.
> The happiest day in Mateo's young life was the day we brought Stella,
> ...


Aw...so cute!!!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> And some with our families chihuahuas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw...those pics were great! Looks like your husky is used to the chi's. I can't believe he is so good with the guinea pig...I have a small rabbit and my chi gets a long with him, but my APBT just gets too excited when he is out...she just wants to chase and constantly lick him...guess that's the terrier in her...one time she licked him so hard he had a huge thing of drool on the side of his face and he must have cleaned that part of his face for about an hour...lol...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey and her big brother Max


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Zoey and Max look so perfect together !
Such a lovely pair.


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

*Dog Friends*

Seti's best bud is my great dane Dino. He pretty much ignores my other dane, Otis. But Dino and Seti are always snuggling and smooching. It's so cute.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey and her big brother Max


That second picture absolutely melted my heart!!!! AWWWWWW!


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

Such adorable pictures. 

Odin's best friends are two pugs. I just made a huge picspam of them all together. Another friend is a Chevalier King Spaniel which is his girl. It's so cute so see him defend her from other dogs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia and her Lab pal down the street. Gia won't go to close too LouLou when she stands up, I think she feels safer when the "Giant" is laying down. :lol:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

They are gorgeous together - I love the one at the window - looks like he has his arm around her protectively!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so great and it gives me hope! so far madison hasn't acted like she likes other dogs at all  Hopefully she'll become good friends with my mom's mix as they'll have to spend time together around the holidays, etc!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember the ride home from the breeder that I got Fernando from (she lived 2 hours away) and the whole time I was like "oh my gawd what if MaryJane hates us for getting another dog" and "oh my gawd what if they don't get along." I was SO happy but SO worried at the same time. BUT as soon as we walked in the door with Fernando him and MaryJane started playing like they were old friends. It's been like that for the last 6 months...so I worried for no reason at all thank gawd...


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my gosh how did I miss this thread!!!
the pics made me smile so much-they couldnt be anymore opposite!!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Charlie's friend is Phoebe our pug


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

phoebedog said:


> Charlie's friend is Phoebe


SOOOO CUTE! they look so content!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah i see more were added, so bloomin cute! all of them.
xxx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Avas has a friend named tyson.. he is a Boxer/pitt mix


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's Lucy with John's mini schnauzer, Oliver


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have another dog, but I do have a cat. It is definitely inter-species love. :love8:


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

How cute. Here is Chloe with our German shorthair pointer, Leroy!










She loves to chase him









A few from when they were younger


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww they are all so sweet.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I have enjoyed looking at these pictures so much...all your furbabies are so cute, especially playing and hanging out together!!!

MoochiBaby, that has to be the closest cat/dog relationship I've ever seen...that's so awesome and cute!!! My cats and dogs get along, but not that well...it was great to see those pictures.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

These pictures are so cute I can't stand it. I had to show my hubby every single one of them. The one of them looking out the window kills me. What gorgeous angels you have.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> These pictures are so cute I can't stand it. I had to show my hubby every single one of them. The one of them looking out the window kills me. What gorgeous angels you have.


Thanx, every morning they wake up and look out the window together like that...it totally brightens my day...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol. I agree that these are all so cute I can't stand it !


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't even stop looking at these pictures. They are just so perfect. 

Val, the guinea with Dakota is fantastic. There is nothing sweeter than a big pup with a little one. I can't even pick a favorite they are so great. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Of course, Mateo has been in love with Stella from the moment we brought her home.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That picture just made my eyes well up. Look at the sheer joy that they already felt for each other. Their tongues extended. Mateo in a totally submissive position. I can't stand it. This is a great thread!!!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

MJandFern said:


> I have enjoyed looking at these pictures so much...all your furbabies are so cute, especially playing and hanging out together!!!
> 
> MoochiBaby, that has to be the closest cat/dog relationship I've ever seen...that's so awesome and cute!!! My cats and dogs get along, but not that well...it was great to see those pictures.


 I know! When I brought Moochi home, I didn't know if my cat Alley would get along with her. But Alley has been a trooper, she immediately took to Moochi and they have been inseparable ever since, they play and sleep together. I never thought a cat and a dog could be that close. Go figure!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy (Chi) and Lily (Shorkie)
Hanging out:









Me bothering them sleeping:









and sleeping with Mom:


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg LDMomma those pics are so cute!!! what sweeties


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks! They are my :love9:


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

the pic where they are looking out the window is priceless!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

toby'smom said:


> the pic where they are looking out the window is priceless!


Thanx, I actually printed that out and framed it...


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Daisy (Chi) and Lily (Shorkie)
> Hanging out:
> 
> 
> ...


aw, so precious!


----------

